# Does Kenyon Martin have some sort of disease?



## Hibachi!

I have noticed sometimes after the game when Kenyon is getting interviewed, or when hes at the foul line waiting to rebound. His head starts twitching and his eyes close, its like uncontrollable. I dont know if anyone else has noticed it but i was just wondering...


----------



## Nevus

I thought he used to have anger problems. I've also heard it was stuttering.


----------



## Peja Vu

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29549


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I have noticed sometimes after the game when Kenyon is getting interviewed, or when hes at the foul line waiting to rebound. His head starts twitching and his eyes close, its like uncontrollable. I dont know if anyone else has noticed it but i was just wondering...



Yeah, I've definitley noticed it. 


At first, I thought it was a one-time thing or something, but appartently, he's been doing that his whole life.


----------



## Pinball

I don't really know but he might have Tourett's Syndrome. Just a wild guess.

Link


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I don't really know but he might have Tourett's Syndrome. Just a wild guess.
> 
> Link


I think it is just a tick. Part of touretts is having a tic, in certain situations, but he doesn't display other aspects of touretts.

If he had touretts, I doubt the NBA would let him go near reporters. He would do alot of damage.

-Petey


----------



## futuristxen

Hmm...Never noticed.

Is that why after every thing he does on the court he starts beating his chest and acting a fool? Perhaps I've unfairly judged him an *******?


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Hmm...Never noticed.
> 
> Is that why after every thing he does on the court he starts beating his chest and acting a fool? Perhaps I've unfairly judged him an *******?


No, that is not why he beats his chest.

-Petey


----------



## Rollydog

Martin has Tourette's I believe. This has been stated in several articles. Here's one that still shows up on google. 

Jackie may also like to know that Kenyon Martin of the NBA's New Jersey Nets also has been diagnosed with Tourette's Syndrome. 

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04112/303625.stm



> Symptoms of Tourette's
> The most common initial symptom is a facial tic -- other tics may follow. Contrary to popular belief, use of socially inappropriate words or phrases (coprolalia) occurs in only a minority of patients. Tics may occur many times a day, but they tend to improve or worsen at different times. The nature of the tics may vary and change with time.


yahoo.com


----------



## Starbury03

Does Dana Barros have the same thing I noticed he twitches.


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Does Dana Barros have the same thing I noticed he twitches.


I don't know but Dana does blink more then 100 times in a minute.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> No, that is not why he beats his chest.
> 
> -Petey


i always thought he does that because he has some sort of mental defect.


----------



## Nevus

Kenyon Martin screams and beats his chest after every play because he is severely intelligence-challenged, as well as having dangerously low levels of class.


----------



## Jmonty580

If K-mart has Tourette's then that explains alot. I guess it wouldnt be fair to hate him if he cant controll his actions. Maybe he's not taunting just doing what his body makes him. If he doesnt have Tourette's then e is Bipolar or something, somethings definetely wrong with K-mart.


----------



## LA68

Mahmoud Abdul Rauf " the former Chris Jackson" who was Shaq's point guard in college really had tourette's very bad. He would stand at the free throw line and his head would jerk and his leg would kick. He also had OCD where he had to tie his shoes 30 times and lock his front door 30 times. 

After he refused to stand for the national anthem, he was basically blackballed out of the league.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> i always thought he does that because he has some sort of mental defect.


Well won't he beat his chest when he is on the bench or in interviews?

He's just celebrating.

-Petey


----------



## Rollydog

I don't see why so many people have problems with Martin celebrating. As an undersized player he has to rely on energy more and being vocal pumps him up. As long as he's stopped taking off people's heads I'm perfectly OK with it.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Rollydog</b>!
> I don't see why so many people have problems with Martin celebrating.


Probably because his celebrations are so ****-erotic. And being the god-fearing homophobe from the midwest that I am, it unnerves me.


----------



## Dre

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Kenyon Martin screams and beats his chest after every play because he is severely intelligence-challenged, as well as having dangerously low levels of class.


How about cause he's hyped after he made a big play? It's called (albeit a little over the edge) passion. He's not hurting anyone else, unless there is an extremely sensitive member of the other team involved, which in that case, is just too bad.

I've noticed him and Artest doing*the stupidest* stuff on the court, and kinda just walking around or whatever like nothing's going on. I worried about both of their mental states up to last year, but they've both toned it down.


----------



## walkon4

Yeah, I always wondered myself.

I think it is a nervous twitch when he is speaking in front of a mic or on tv.

I noticed in back in like August 2002 when I met him at the NBA store. They were interviewing him and he kept doing that. 

Either way, he has been playing insane.

Thomas has nothing to say back.


----------



## futuristxen

Ron Artest is certifiable. Kenyon may have like a disease, Ron Ron is just ****ing insane. If he wasn't on a basketball court he'd be in the nut house.

Who doesn't want to see Nets-Pacers....Keyon can beat up on JO, and Artest can beat up RJ.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Martin has a tick, not tourette's.


----------



## Nevus

Ron Artest has some problems but he's also well known as a kind, thoughtful person when he's not going berserk.

Kevin Garnett shows a lot of passion but he's a great player and a well-spoken, thoughtful guy.

I guess my problem with Kenyon Martin is that he acts like an idiot. And he's not good enough to be screaming and jumping around like that all the time.


----------



## walkon4

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Ron Artest has some problems but he's also well known as a kind, thoughtful person when he's not going berserk.
> 
> Kevin Garnett shows a lot of passion but he's a great player and a well-spoken, thoughtful guy.
> 
> I guess my problem with Kenyon Martin is that he acts like an idiot. And he's not good enough to be screaming and jumping around like that all the time.


I met artest a couple times(ill post a pic)

But yeah, Artest is a really cool guy. Hes normal. Just passionate like K-Mart in a ball game.


----------



## Rollydog

> I guess my problem with Kenyon Martin is that he acts like an idiot. And he's not good enough to be screaming and jumping around like that all the time.


First off he is an all-star. I don't think you have to be a Garnett level player to yell and scream. Secondly his on the court displays energize his team as well... 

His yells and screams pump himself up and his teammates up. They aren't purely asthetic


----------



## Charlie Brown

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Ron Artest has some problems but he's also well known as a kind, thoughtful person when he's not going berserk.
> 
> Kevin Garnett shows a lot of passion but he's a great player and a well-spoken, thoughtful guy.
> 
> I guess my problem with Kenyon Martin is that he acts like an idiot. And he's not good enough to be screaming and jumping around like that all the time.


You use off the court persona's of Artest and Garnett to defend them.

What do you know of Martin away from basketball?


----------



## Vinsanity

"A study last year suggests that today Genghis Khan's direct patrilineal descendants make up roughly 0.5% of the world's total male population. If my math is correct (always a big if) then that's approximately 16 million people.".....how?......


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> "A study last year suggests that today Genghis Khan's direct patrilineal descendants make up roughly 0.5% of the world's total male population. If my math is correct (always a big if) then that's approximately 16 million people.".....how?......


He got around in his day. And then just remember 16 million isn't a lot of people relative to the rest of the world. I'm suprised it's not more.


----------



## Pinball

You get nothing but hard core facts on bbb.net. You won't find this **** on realgm.


----------



## SilentOneX

Ah, a thread revisited! :uhoh:


----------



## jmk

No, Kenyon doesn't have tourettes. Kenyon Martin has always had a bad stuttering problem throughout his life. In his pursuit to stop this stuttering, he has formed a tic. So, instead of stuttering, he does a short tic. I find it hilarious how you people are saying he has mind defects because he is a passionate guy. "Holy ****, he just pounded his chest and screamed! Lock him up! No emotions allowed!!!"


----------



## jdg

A little off topic here, but when talking about Artest, insanity and K-Mart I gotta bring this up. Did anyone else here about when he applied for a job at a Chicago K-Mart to fill his time in the summer? Something I heard a couple years back that made me laugh and shake my head. Proving he is totally off the wall (and yet, somehow, one of my favourite players).


----------



## Silent But Deadly

Big deal, so he twitches every now and then. I never noticed it, I really don't care, though, I won't keep an eye out for it or anything. I guess it just makes it worse for the guy who gets dunked on when Kidd throws him a nice lob. "I got dunked on by a guy with a that tics. "


----------



## Charlie Brown

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> A little off topic here, but when talking about Artest, insanity and K-Mart I gotta bring this up. Did anyone else here about when he applied for a job at a Chicago K-Mart to fill his time in the summer? Something I heard a couple years back that made me laugh and shake my head. Proving he is totally off the wall (and yet, somehow, one of my favourite players).


It was Circuit City. Artest got a summer job there to fill his time and get a discount for his family.

What a nut. :laugh:


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> A little off topic here, but when talking about Artest, insanity and K-Mart I gotta bring this up. Did anyone else here about when he applied for a job at a Chicago K-Mart to fill his time in the summer? Something I heard a couple years back that made me laugh and shake my head. Proving he is totally off the wall (and yet, somehow, one of my favourite players).





> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> It was Circuit City. Artest got a summer job there to fill his time and get a discount for his family.
> 
> What a nut. :laugh:


No, it was Best Buy, and is what made him one of my more liked players in the league not wearing a Nets jersey or when they don't play the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is just a tick. Part of touretts is having a tic, in certain situations, but he doesn't display other aspects of touretts.
> 
> If he had touretts, I doubt the NBA would let him go near reporters. He would do alot of damage.
> 
> -Petey


There's more than one type of Tourette's. Kenyon may have a form of non-auditory Tourette's that just involves uncontrollable facial twitching/grimacing, possible stuttering and rapid blinking.

That's just if he has Tourette's though, which I don't think he does. I would have heard about it like I've heard about Chris Jackson. It's more than likely just a tic.


----------



## Tragedy

i dunno... i read a profile on him in the newspaper where he said he grew up with a stuttering problem and he was teased for it.

do any of yall have MD's? to be diagnosing something you dont really know much about, other than what u read on yahoo?


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> There's more than one type of Tourette's. Kenyon may have a form of non-auditory Tourette's that just involves uncontrollable facial twitching/grimacing, possible stuttering and rapid blinking.
> 
> That's just if he has Tourette's though, which I don't think he does. I would have heard about it like I've heard about Chris Jackson. It's more than likely just a tic.


Yes you are right, there are non-auditory versions of tourettes.

-Petey


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> i read a profile on him in the newspaper where he said he grew up with a stuttering problem and he was teased for it.


Now I'm not really a fan of Kenyon Martin but I feel bad for the kids that teased him when he was younger. I wonder if they are still alive and functioning.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Now I'm not really a fan of Kenyon Martin but I feel bad for the kids that teased him when he was younger. I wonder if they are still alive and functioning.


Functioning? You think KMart removed their batteries?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence

the thing with artest was that he actually gave away his entire salary for the year to people in queens bridge.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> No, Kenyon doesn't have tourettes. Kenyon Martin has always had a bad stuttering problem throughout his life. In his pursuit to stop this stuttering, he has formed a tic. So, instead of stuttering, he does a short tic. I find it hilarious how you people are saying he has mind defects because he is a passionate guy. "Holy ****, he just pounded his chest and screamed! Lock him up! No emotions allowed!!!"



An oasis of sense in an otherwise senseless thread. 

jmk has it. Its not Tourette's.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> the thing with artest was that he actually gave away his entire salary for the year to people in queens bridge.


Wow I didn't know that, that is awesome. Have a link? Love to read the whole story.

Another thing to attribute to why I like him...

-Petey


----------

